# November Photo Challenge - Please Read First Post



## Foxbat (Nov 1, 2012)

Theme for November



       Streetlife


Usual rules apply:

- Only two photographs per participant
- All photographs entered must be owned and have been taken by the member posting
- Do not use photographs already posted around the site
- Entries close and voting begins at midnight BST on the 27th of the month
- The winner must post a new challenge within a couple of days
- All Chrons members welcome to enter
- All Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)

And remember, this thread is for photos only. Keep the discussion in the appropriate thread.

Good luck!


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 3, 2012)

Thought I'd start the ball rolling


----------



## Mouse (Nov 13, 2012)

Street 'life.'





~ Bath Place, Taunton.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## David Evil Overlord (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## David Evil Overlord (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Alex The G and T (Nov 21, 2012)

Attack of the Giant Mutant Entrees


----------



## Hex (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Hex (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Talysia (Nov 21, 2012)

My first entry:


----------



## alchemist (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## alchemist (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Foxbat (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## Mouse (Nov 27, 2012)

~ Northcote Rd. (Or as near as damnit) Bristol. Today. And the lady is my mummy.


----------



## alchemist (Nov 28, 2012)

And so the challenge is over. Poll here


----------

